# Proyecto con motor paso a paso



## fuchini (Oct 18, 2007)

Buenas, desearia saber como hago un carrito que funcione por medio de un motor paso a paso y que cuando se aproxime a una pared frene.

Muchas gracias



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título debe ser descriptivo, Título editado


----------



## PICMIND (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola, primero que todo debes definir qué tipo de motro paso a paso vas a usar y el tipo se sensor, según lo que entiendo te debería servir un sensor de proximidad por infrarojos, o uno por ultrasonidos, el software del microconrolador no es nada complicado en verdad.

Con gusto te ayudo, solo necesito que especifiques un poco más en lo que tienes y lo que quieres hacer.

SUERTE


----------



## fuchini (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola, gracias por responder. Yo creo que voy a usar un sensor infrarrojo pero el motor todavia no lo he comprado tonces cuando sepa que tipo de motor es, te aviso. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm mejor utiliza los motorcillos dc que vienen en los carritos. el circuito de los IR esta regado por toda la internet.
saludos.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 19, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmm mejor utiliza los motorcillos dc que vienen en los carritos. el circuito de los IR esta regado por toda la internet.
> saludos.




SI con una buena reduccion se hacen bastante controlables.

Y si queres un motor paso a paso yo te recomiendo sacarlo de una impresora vieja ya que son gratis =) y por se encuentra relativamente facil.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 19, 2007)

Quizas un motorcito de lectora de Cds te sirva para el caso.
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 20, 2007)

Electroaficionado: esos motores son una /$%$/& para controlar.le vas a complicar la vida al pobre. 
. seria mejor que empezaras con los motorcillos y despues te metes de llenos con los motores paso a paso.
Saludos.   ops:


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 20, 2007)

Si encontras una impresora vas a tener para elegir porque tiene un motor de continua y un paso a paso y muchos engranajes para jugar. =)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 21, 2007)

y los engranajes= presicion+control+fuerza (en la forma en que esta unidos)


----------



## fuchini (Oct 21, 2007)

Bueno, me consegui un motor de un lector de CDs pero no se como hacerlo funcionar.     
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 21, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> y los engranajes= presicion+control+fuerza (en la forma en que esta unidos)



- Velocidad - Espacio - Facilidad de montaje

Todo lo bueno tiene su lado malo no?   

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 21, 2007)

fuchini dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, me consegui un motor de un lector de CDs pero no se como hacerlo funcionar.
> Gracias de nuevo


Tambien tengo el mismo proble y no he contrado la persona que me lo pueda explicar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 21, 2007)

Yo una vez lo habia logrado pero fue hace tanto que ya no recuerdo. . . En internet nada?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2007)

mmmmm he buscado pero por encimita. tendria que buscar bien. Cuando me desocupe busco con calma


----------



## fuchini (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, ya averigue un poco y voy a usar un motor dc e invertirle la polaridad por poco tiempo cuando el sensor se active cerca de la pared, alguien podria ayudarme con esto?
Gracias


----------



## fuchini (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola, ya consegui unos elementos que creo q me sirven: 
Integrado L293B (estuve viendo los foros pero no entiendo bien como funciona esto)
Sensor infrarrojo (creo) LED55CF
Queria saber si esto me servia y como hago el circuito para que sirva


----------



## piscoperu (Jun 18, 2011)

Buen dia a todos me dirijo a ustedes esperando una ayuda a mi problema el cual expongo, lo que necesito es controlar un motor paso a paso unipolar, pero con lógica combinacional osea puedo usar Flip Flop de cualquier tipo y compuertas lógicas el motor debe avanzar de medio paso en medio paso y además controlar el sentido de giro osea hacia la derecha y hacia la izquierda. agradesco de antemano toda su ayuda y esperando la pronta respuesta de alguien amante a la electrónica, si pudiera plarmar su solución en un circuito le agradecería aún más.


----------

